# Install Alpha 2 on the touchpad via CWM?



## cobra4014 (Oct 13, 2011)

Is it possible to update to alpha 2 using clockwork mod? I am in the recovery menu now and there is 'apply update from SD card option' Would it be smart to do that or should I just do everything via terminal?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

That is really the preferred manner to install upgrades...

Wipe Cache Partition
Advanced>Wipe Dalvik Cache
Install Zip from DS Card
Reboot


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

You can by installing the new zip from SD Card.. basically the same as you would install the gapps zip... http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7809-How-to-Install-Google-Market-amp-Apps-on-CM7-Alpha-TouchPad

Everything can be found here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4011

Personally, I'd doctor everything and start fresh, instead of updating over the old Alpha files, but that's me.


----------



## cobra4014 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, thanks guys, I just didn't want a brick. i'm going to go update now


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Doctoring will not affect the CM7 files, other than screwing up moboot, and requiring a reinstall of that.

I installed 2.1 directly over 1.0 w/ClockworkMod Recovery (CWM) and it went perfectly, zero SODs or other issues. That is the way I would recommend starting. If problems occur, then they can try:

- Wipe data/factory reset in CWM (clears out all CM7 data/user installed apps/settings) and reboot

If problems persist...then an ACME uninstall of CM7 and then ACME reinstall.

The only reason to web doctor would be if they hadn't updated to 3.0.4 yet...and if so, that should be the first step (assuming they want to keep their webOS SW up to date, which I think is a good idea) before updating/troubleshooting CM7.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

cobra4014 said:


> Is it possible to update to alpha 2 using clockwork mod? I am in the recovery menu now and there is 'apply update from SD card option' Would it be smart to do that or should I just do everything via terminal?





Redflea said:


> That is really the preferred manner to install upgrades...
> 
> Wipe Cache Partition
> Advanced>Wipe Dalvik Cache
> ...


Green suggests using Acme installer for now. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8620-Alpha-2-is-released&p=180671&viewfull=1#post180671



Green said:


> _Additionaly for those who installed the update using CWM,__it's missed in the notes, but you still better run ACMEInstaller at least one (can e.g. reinstall moboot, or cwm with it)..
> _
> _There is updated script for webOS being installed that helps with future webOS updates so that you no longer need to reinstall moboot after them._


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

I took Green's advice, I installed through ACME Installer and I have zero "SOD" and zero wifi drops, its not perfect but I rate as close to perfect. If any one interested here is the video for ACME Installer Procedure. Enjoy!!





Thanks to Reverndkjr


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

That's a good point/reminder about running the new ACME installer, Cochiro, thanks posting that.

Which install process someone uses getting from 1.0 to 2.1 doesn't affect getting a successful 2.1 install, but will affect the moboot issue.

To clarify, the reason to use the *new* ACME installer in the Alpha 2 thread at least once if you had previously installed the Alpha 1.0 is:



Green said:


> ...Additionally, for those who installed the [2.1] update using CWM, it's missed in the notes, but you till better run ACMEInstaller at least once (can e.g. reinstall moboot, or cwm with it)..
> 
> *There is updated script for webOS being installed that helps with future webOS updates so that you no longer need to reinstall moboot after them. *


Using ACME vs. CWM to install 2.1 hasn't been shown to have an impact on the CM7 install success (one isn't better than the other), but running the *new* ACME installer at least once if you came from Alpha 1.0 will help w/future webOS installs not causing problems w/moboot.

I took his advice and ran ACME to reinstall moboot a few days ago, but previously had installed the 2.1 update over 1.0 w/CWM and have no SODs or wifi issues, etc...everything works.

So for anyone who installed 1.0 using the original ACME installer, you can use ACME to install the update and you're done. If you used CWM to install 2.1 then use ACME to reinstall moboot and you're good.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

... or just make sure you use the latest AcmeInstaller for Alpha 3.


----------

